# How Do I Do a Burnout with a Stick Shift



## Bagpiper (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello everyone. I just bought my 06 6 speed and am trying to learn the best way to smoke the tires. Does anyone have some advice for me?


----------



## Dad's 05 GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

Let me get this straight...you have a brand new GTO and you want to know how to burn out, smoke the tires, leave long black marks down the road etc., right? I can't tell you how to do that but I am waiting to hear all the responses you get so I might be able to see why anyone wants to do this. I've had everything from an 1970 Chevelle SS LS6 to my current 05 GTO and have never felt the need to melt the rubber of my tires.


----------



## Bagpiper (Jul 7, 2006)

I guess I should have gone with the VW Bug


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Dad's 05 GTO said:


> Let me get this straight...you have a brand new GTO and you want to know how to burn out, smoke the tires, leave long black marks down the road etc., right? I can't tell you how to do that but I am waiting to hear all the responses you get so I might be able to see why anyone wants to do this. I've had everything from an 1970 Chevelle SS LS6 to my current 05 GTO and have never felt the need to melt the rubber of my tires.


You have way too much restraint to not have burnt tires in over 35 years! I used to burn mine off (all 8 cyl cars since I was 17, now 33), but since getting the GTO I burn them maybe once in a blue moon. Enough $ donated to the police dept and you eventually learn...

For the original poster, with the clutch in rev her up just a few hundred RPM's and then dump the clutch. Proceed to extend your right foot away from you until it can go no further. Then smile and hold on


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

You never know he might want to do a Burn out at the track:cool 
He Didn't specify!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I've never burned out.... I see no reason for it. I'd rather buy gas than tires.*


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Bagpiper said:


> Hello everyone. I just bought my 06 6 speed and am trying to learn the best way to smoke the tires. Does anyone have some advice for me?


Throw a little water down. Place rear tires in. Rev up to around 4000 RPMs. Dump the clutch. Stay on the gas -- but move your left foot over to the brake and lightly apply. Don't over rev as you'll go into wheel hop. Don't over brake as it will cause the rear of the car to slide out. 

Rather than smoke the tires -- because it's really hard on your car, just wait for a rainy day, turn off the T/C -- and get a little harmless wheel spin in when leaving stops signs, etc.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Turn your T/C off
Push in the clutch and place the _left_ side of your right foot on the brake and the _right_ side of your right foot on the gas.
Rev it up and let the clutch out. 
Keep pressure light pressure on the brake and don't over rev.

I've only done it a couple times cause gas/tires are so expensive and I don't want to tear it up.


----------



## specialk (Jun 21, 2006)

I think "Dad's 05 GTO" was trying to be sarcastic...


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I Don't know if this is true but does bleach make a better burnout?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

MJGTOWISH said:


> I Don't know if this is true but does bleach make a better burnout?


Myth. Some people believe it creates whiter smoke -- as if your tires were some kind of laundry or something. But no difference at all. In fact, street tires don't benefit from burnouts in any way -- as their compounds are designed to resist heat. Drag tires, on the other hand, have compounds that are activated by heat to make them stickier.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Dad's 05 GTO said:


> Let me get this straight...you have a brand new GTO and you want to know how to burn out, smoke the tires, leave long black marks down the road etc., right? I can't tell you how to do that but I am waiting to hear all the responses you get so I might be able to see why anyone wants to do this. I've had everything from an 1970 Chevelle SS LS6 to my current 05 GTO and have never felt the need to melt the rubber of my tires.


Do I detect a little sarcasm here?


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

kegbelly said:


> Do I detect a little sarcasm here?



I sure hope so. I don't know how anyone could own an LS6 Chevelle or a GTO and NOT smoke the tires. Why have the power if you aren't going to show it off? My .02 cents.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Bagpiper said:


> Hello everyone. I just bought my 06 6 speed and am trying to learn the best way to smoke the tires. Does anyone have some advice for me?


My advice would be to break her in properly. That doesn't mean you have to baby it, but as you break it in you will get the feel for how & when to break 'em loose. After you get a few grand on her, you'll be able to do whatever you please with those rear tires :rofl: 

I'm almost at 9k, and still have not "smoked" the tires. I just can't bring myself to do it. I have squealed the tires long and hard, left dual black marks many times, and don't baby it....just not "smoked" tires. There's a couple times I started too...ran through rain puddle in a parking lot...haven't followed through yet.

Gerry


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

I have been smoking the tires since 1k miles, main reason THEY SUCK. I want to get the factory tires off already, and have a bit of fun. When I get new ones it will be different. For my advice: turn the t/c off, put the tranny in second gear, take it to redline and drop the clutch. Modulate the throttle to keep the revs up. I have laid down 150-200 ft of beautiful, even, stripes. Have fun.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

OH Yea it will take a few seconds to burn off but is slippery as ice! Try putting some fog machine fluid on them for a smoked out effect!!!!


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Congrats! Because of you, I think I officially smoked em today. Out in the country, I came to a T, (track off of course), turned left, revved up, and popped the clutch. I stayed on it hard and ended up spinning completely around and heading as if I'd made a right turn ;-) :rofl:


----------



## Dad's 05 GTO (Jul 5, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> I sure hope so. I don't know how anyone could own an LS6 Chevelle or a GTO and NOT smoke the tires. Why have the power if you aren't going to show it off? My .02 cents.


Driving an LS6 or a GTO; both being powerful do very well to show themselves off. I have never felt the need to abuse them to show me off. Besides after the smoke clears and the gas is gone all you have left is .02 cents. I wasn't being sarcastic, I jsut don't get why someone buys a brand new car and immediately wants to light up the tires. Just my thoughts....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

Dad's 05 GTO said:


> Driving an LS6 or a GTO; both being powerful do very well to show themselves off. I have never felt the need to abuse them to show me off. Besides after the smoke clears and the gas is gone all you have left is .02 cents. I wasn't being sarcastic, I jsut don't get why someone buys a brand new car and immediately wants to light up the tires. Just my thoughts....


You seem pretty passionate about this and I respect that. There's a lot of reasons why people do it. It's just up to that person to be responsible for the consequences. You either get a ticket, you break something, or you have to buy new tires....

I am not one to personally like doing something like this... but I have done it a couple of times in the GTO.

I think the occasional burn out in the GTO every few months isn't really going to make that much of a difference on the tires anyway. The original tires on these things melt like ice cream anyway.

Some people have had to do immense things to get the GTO. Whether they saved up for it, etc. There may be different reasons why you don't want to do it. 

I buy or lease 2 new cars every 3 years and with the GTO I got a killer cheap deal for a 2 year lease. If I decide to keep it after the 2 years I'll be responsible and put tires on it, no biggie. 

With all of that said.. I'm not about to come on here and get mad at someone who wants to do it.

Gene.


----------



## Idleclamp (Aug 2, 2006)

Dad's 05 GTO said:


> Driving an LS6 or a GTO; both being powerful do very well to show themselves off. I have never felt the need to abuse them to show me off. Besides after the smoke clears and the gas is gone all you have left is .02 cents. I wasn't being sarcastic, I jsut don't get why someone buys a brand new car and immediately wants to light up the tires. Just my thoughts....


UM....Because you can. Like the saying goes, _Smoke'em if you got'em. _Or something like that.

Not to disagree with your reasoning, everybody has an opinion. I was just giving you one opinion as to 'why' someone would want to do that.

:cheers


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Bagpiper said:


> Hello everyone. I just bought my 06 6 speed and am trying to learn the best way to smoke the tires. Does anyone have some advice for me?


Push on the gas.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

get an auto


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Dad's 05 GTO said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic, I jsut don't get why someone buys a brand new car and immediately wants to light up the tires. Just my thoughts....


Well, I don't claim to speak for anyone else here, so this is just my opinion. I think mainly it is because of the 400 HP fire breathing f***ing dragon that roars to life every time I fire this beast up. Smoke the tires my @ss...I want to smoke the tires *and *run this beotch up to a good 140 or so every time I drive her.

Why does someone want to smoke the tires in this thing??? JHFC dude, if you can't answer that one, sell the car to to someone who will drive her properly. I finally set mine sideways and did a 180 today...I still have a f*ckin' woody! :cheers 

Gerry


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Well, I don't claim to speak for anyone else here, so this is just my opinion. I think mainly it is because of the 400 HP fire breathing f***ing dragon that roars to life every time I fire this beast up. Smoke the tires my @ss...I want to smoke the tires *and *run this beotch up to a good 140 or so every time I drive her.
> 
> Why does someone want to smoke the tires in this thing??? JHFC dude, if you can't answer that one, sell the car to to someone who will drive her properly. I finally set mine sideways and did a 180 today...I still have a f*ckin' woody! :cheers
> 
> Gerry




hahahahahhahaha hell ya thats what im talking about:agree 

Jaymz


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

GTODUDE said:


> get an auto


:agree Now that's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Easy!*

Do as everyone is telling you. Either way you will eventually squeel, smoke, and burn rubber. Better results with T/C off.:cool


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

Humbler05Tredm6 said:


> Do as everyone is telling you. Either way you will eventually squeel, smoke, and burn rubber. Better results with T/C off.:cool


:agree


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Well, I don't claim to speak for anyone else here, so this is just my opinion. I think mainly it is because of the 400 HP fire breathing f***ing dragon that roars to life every time I fire this beast up. Smoke the tires my @ss...I want to smoke the tires *and *run this beotch up to a good 140 or so every time I drive her.
> 
> Why does someone want to smoke the tires in this thing??? JHFC dude, if you can't answer that one, sell the car to to someone who will drive her properly. I finally set mine sideways and did a 180 today...I still have a f*ckin' woody! :cheers
> 
> Gerry


:cheers :cheers :cheers :cheers :cheers :cheers :cheers :cheers :cheers:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

My best burnout was at the wisconsin dells Auto motion. The whole town turns into a car show for the weekend. I pulled into a large parking lot where there was a millon little rice burners with there hoods open and some kind of light pink and blue and whatever lights under it where there is supposed to be an engine. Anyway I put the cluch in reved her to about 4000 and dumped it as i proceded through the entire parking lot, bouncing it of the rev limiter it never stoped smoking or squeeling Then took off in a blaze of glory. Lets just say it took a while for anyone to see there stupid lights.:rofl:


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> My best burnout was at the wisconsin dells Auto motion. The whole town turns into a car show for the weekend. I pulled into a large parking lot where there was a millon little rice burners with there hoods open and some kind of light pink and blue and whatever lights under it where there is supposed to be an engine. Anyway I put the cluch in reved her to about 4000 and dumped it as i proceded through the entire parking lot, bouncing it of the rev limiter it never stoped smoking or squeeling Then took off in a blaze of glory. Lets just say it took a while for anyone to see there stupid lights.:rofl:


Now now...no picking on the kiddies. :lol:


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

Kamau said:


> Now now...no picking on the kiddies. :lol:


ya dont pick on the kiddies lol im 20

Jaymz


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

Actually last year the graduating class had a burn-out pit on the road next to school. They put some bleach down had people line up and show what they were made of. It was pretty awesome considereing some of the teachers came out and watched. The funny part of it all was there was a cop in front of the school but we had the pit in the back of the school so he was none the wiser... that is untill the english teacher called 911 cause a blazer burned em up for a minute straight and then took off.. and by the time the cop came around to the back the blazer was long gone. It was quite a show.:lol:


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Like stated earlier, drop the clutch and reach over and hold the brake down just enough to keep her from walking away. If you practice enough, you can do this while behind someone. For example...I was at spring break in 2006 at Panama City when I had 4 big 4X4 trucks on each side of me reving their engines at me all at the same time. I did as stated above and took about 7,000 miles off of my tires right then. Need less to say, after the smoke cleared (literaly) they all shut up and 15 other cars were applauding me. It was really cool.

Or you could be safe and not an idiot like me and install this brake controller from SLPonline and do it like a professional. That is what this is designed for!


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Thats awesome. Idiot is always the way to go anyway, who pays money for safety?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

AA GTO SP said:


> ...Idiot is always the way to go...


Thank you!, I'll be here all week.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Smoke 'em if you got 'em:willy:


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Well at least with this kit you can save wear and tear on your rear brakes.


----------



## GT Oohhh (Jan 30, 2007)

My first- and last- experience doing a burn out in my '04 GTO resulted in a pretty large ticket so I wouldn't recommend it unless you're in some sort of controlled enviornment... and all that talk about girls being able to get out of tickets is so not true!! The cop didn't even believe it was my car!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

That Brake kit says it is for a 2004 on the web site.. but i see you have a 2005. So does that mean it will work on an 05 aswell?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Yes it will. SLP said it's the same pluming, they don't update their site just for that reason. The same thing for the Underdrive pulley. It was listed as an '04 also, even had the key way groove for an 04 but bolted right up for the '05. I've came to find a lot of companieds do that. The main differences between the '04's and '05/'06's is the engine and all things related (5.7 - 6.0 i.e. exhaust, intake, TB etc.) and the brakes.


----------

